# How many delivery gigs are like postmates and doordash?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Where you can work at will when u want and don't have to sign up for a block? I have Caviar but that's limited to certain areas. Signed up for Grub Hub but was disappointed to learn you need shifts/blocks.


----------



## saramarie1607 (Apr 20, 2017)

Uber eats. There's also skip the dishes eat24 and order up but I don't know how they work as far as shifts.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Where you can work at will when u want and don't have to sign up for a block? I have Caviar but that's limited to certain areas. Signed up for Grub Hub but was disappointed to learn you need shifts/blocks.


Doordash is shift our dash now.you can't do doordash like postmates.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea you can "dash now" but only if slots are available and for limited amounts of time. Id say Im able to "dash now" less than half the times I try. Also it is usually limited to 30 minute or 1 hours shifts, though sometimes you are able to extend the dash. Trying to dash without scheduling is def hit or miss

I am looking for a PM/UE type of app as well but I think that is it. Though I hate the headache of remembering to schedule shifts at least you are pretty much guaranteed to get a steady amount of orders.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea you can "dash now" but only if slots are available and for limited amounts of time. Id say Im able to "dash now" less than half the times I try. Also it is usually limited to 30 minute or 1 hours shifts, though sometimes you are able to extend the dash. Trying to dash without scheduling is def hit or miss
> 
> I am looking for a PM/UE type of app as well but I think that is it. Though I hate the headache of remembering to schedule shifts at least you are pretty much guaranteed to get a steady amount of orders.


Caviar food delivery I think you can run off schedule


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

You can on caviar but they are very limited in where they are and how many orders. Also you have to email to change locations. You can't just jump on any where. Pm and UE are the only ones you can jump on in any zone. That is an awesome feature they have and what makes me do them over the rest. However, gh and Doordash do have hourly minimums, but you are basically their ***** the whole time you are scheduled and yes they expect you to accept all jobs. Since they are paying the difference on what you don't make while being committed to them. But it usually always works in their favor. Best bet is if you can be able to do pm and UE along with Door Dash or grub hub. Sometimes called double dipping. But if your gonna do both at the same time you better know your area.


----------

